# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Фотографии авиационных приборов и оборудования.

## RA3DCS

Начнем!
Пульт широтной коррекции ПШК-4

----------


## RA3DCS

Задатчик курса ЗК-4

----------


## RA3DCS

Блок распределительный БР-40

----------


## RA3DCS

Приемник – передатчик радиовысотомера РВ-4

----------


## RA3DCS

Бортовая радиостанция Р-832М

----------


## RA3DCS

Указатель ПДК-49 курсовой системы ГИК-1

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульт ПУ-21А системы автоматического управления САУ-23А.

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульт РЛС Сапфир-23МЛ

----------


## RA3DCS

Указатель высоты УВ-30-3 из комплекта СВС-П-72-3

----------


## Vovacii

блок управления радиостанцией Р-802гм

----------


## RA3DCS

Суммирующий расходомер топлива (указатель УСЗТ-6)

----------


## RA3DCS

Расходомер топлива (указатель РТС-16-4)

----------


## RA3DCS

Комбинированный указатель истинной скорости и числа М   УСИМ-И.

----------


## RA3DCS

Указатель приборной скорости УС-1600

----------


## RA3DCS

Указатель числа М

----------


## Антон

РУС и РУД от Су35 и ПАК-ФА

----------


## RA3DCS

Немного из серии ручек управления.   От Ми-8.

----------


## RA3DCS

Из серии «Радиовысотомеры».
Указатели А-034-4, А-034-4-12, А-034-4-17, УВ-5М.

----------


## RA3DCS

Гирополукомпас ГПК-48.

----------


## RA3DCS

Ручка шаг-газ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Индикатор курсовых углов ИКУ-1 из комплекта РМИ-1 входит в состав аппаратуры КУРС-МП.

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульт радиокомпаса АРК-15, АРК-10 (11), АРК-9.

----------


## RA3DCS

Индикатор настройки радиокомпаса АРК-10, 11

----------


## RA3DCS

Комбинированный пилотажный прибор КППМ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульт самолетного ответчика СО-63. Пульт шифратора кодов ICAO.

----------


## RA3DCS

Высотомер ВД-10

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульт управления радиостанцией Р-862

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульт управления радиостанцией Р-828

----------


## RA3DCS

Комбинированный указатель скорости КУС-1200

----------


## RA3DCS

Навигационный пилотажный прибор НПП-ТК1

----------


## F378

А фото прицелов ,панелей управления разведобрудованием и т.п. нет ли случайно ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А фото прицелов ,панелей управления разведобрудованием и т.п. нет ли случайно ?


Большая часть такого оборудования все еще под грифом!!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

Задатчик ветра ЗВ-1

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульт задатчика курса из комплекта Курс-Мп.

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульт автопилота ПУ-826Б

----------


## RA3DCS

Сигнальное табло Т4У2

----------


## RA3DCS

Пилотажно посадочный прибор ППС-2МВК

----------


## RA3DCS

Сигнализатор опасных режимов централизованный СОРЦ-1-2С

----------


## RA3DCS

Регулятор температуры в кабине ТРТВК-45М

----------


## RA3DCS

Блок сигнализации МРП-56П (кстати, в ТО на МРП-56П даже не упоминается).

----------


## RA3DCS

Коробка управления связью.

----------


## RA3DCS

Блок усилителей БУ-6

----------


## RA3DCS

Станция предупреждения об облучении СПО-3
Индикатор и пульт управления.

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульты командной радиолинии «Лазурь» и «Радуга».

----------


## RA3DCS

Малогабаритная гировертикаль МГВ - 1СК

----------


## RA3DCS

Прибор Командный Пилотажный ПКП-72-4

----------


## RA3DCS

Плановый Навигационный Прибор ПНП-72-3М.

----------


## RA3DCS

Гироагрегат Г-3М, усилитель У-6М, указатель УГР-1 из комплекта гироиндукционного компаса ГИК-1.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Гороагрегат Г-3М, усилитель У-6М, указатель УГР-1 из комплекта гироиндукционного компаса ГИК-1.


У-у-у, я уж и забыл, что были такие когда-то. Откуда взялся этот ГИК?

----------


## RA3DCS

> ...Откуда взялся этот ГИК?


Так они еще на Ан-2 и Ми-2 еще стоят!

----------


## Carrey

Ув. RA3DCS, планируется ли полноцветное издание-каталог-справочник? С удовольствием бы приобрёл, для покраски кокпитов моделей самолётов очень бы пригодилось такое издание. Да и просто красиво. Мобыть раздел на Портале откроете хотя-бы? И ещё - если имеете приборы в наличии, было бы хорошо каждый со всех сторон отснять и дать базовый размер (диаметр стекла, линейные размеры и т.п.) - для скрэтчбилдинга.

----------


## RA3DCS

> И ещё - если имеете приборы в наличии, было бы хорошо каждый со всех сторон отснять и дать базовый размер (диаметр стекла, линейные размеры и т.п.) - для скрэтчбилдинга.


Отснять все приборы со всех сторон довольно проблематично, (да и нужно ли это?) как правило, габаритно установочный чертеж есть в документации на прибор. Другое дело, что не на все приборы эта документация есть.
Если Вас интересует,  какой либо прибор, и он есть в моей коллекции – то можно и отснять со всех сторон и измерить. Обращайтесь если что!

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то сильно я сомневаюсь, что такие подробные чертежи нужны моделисту. Если, конечно, это не масштаб 1:1.

----------


## RA3DCS

Аварийная радиостанция Р-861. "Актиния"

Аварийно-спасательная коротковолновая радиостанция Р-861 предназначена для обеспечения двусторонней симплексной связи экипажа самолета, потерпевшего аварию, с базами и самолетами (вертолетами) спасательной службы в телефонном и телеграфном режиме. Кроме того, радиостанция может использоваться в режиме автоматической передачи сигнала бедствия.

Инструкция по эксплуатации коротковолновой авиационной аварийной радиостанции Р-861

http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/military/file10085/

Файл содержит принципиальную и монтажную схемы радиостанции Р-861.

http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/military/file10086/

----------


## RA3DCS

"Р-855" ("Комар") - аварийная, авиационная, поисковая УКВ радиостанция с надувной антенной. Эта станция - обязательный атрибут в комплекте спасательного жилета военного летчика. Известны разновидности этой станции: Р-855У, Р-855УМ, Р-855-2М, Р-855А1, Р-855А1-01, Р-855А2 (аварийный радиомаяк). Элементная база: Р-855У - лампы стержневые 1Ж29Б; Р-855УМ – транзисторы. 
Кроме вхождения в состав «неприкосновенного аварийного запаса» (НАЗ) существуют варианты исполнения радиостанции для снаряжения спасательного жилета летчика, для установки в катапультируемом кресле пилота, для применения на спасательном плоту – при этом предусмотрено автоматическое включение аппарата на передачу сигнала SOS при соприкосновении спасательного плота с водой или при срабатывании парашютной системы. Такая радиостанция была на борту космического корабля "Восток" с первым космонавтом планеты - Ю.А.Гагариным, когда он летал в космос.
Из источника http://www.cqham.ru/trx/r_855.html
Из источника: http://museum.radioscanner.ru/r_855/r_855.html

----------


## RA3DCS

Радиостанция Р-851

Довольно редкий экземпляр аварийной авиационной радиостанции Р-851 «Коралл».
Работает на трех фиксированных частотах 2182, 4364,8364 кГц.
Режим работы ТЛФ, ТЛГ, SOS.

----------


## RA3DCS

Дистанционный переключатель волн (ДВП) радиокомпаса АРК-9.

----------


## RA3DCS

Авиагоризонт АГБ-3.

----------


## RA3DCS

Авиагоризонт АГД-1.

----------


## RA3DCS

Авиагоризонт АГБ-2.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Очень интересно. Такой охват и такое качество изображений наверное только в этой теме!  :Rolleyes:  Еще бы современное оборудование посмотреть. Если у Вас, конечно, есть к нему доступ.  :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Еще бы современное оборудование посмотреть. Если у Вас, конечно, есть к нему доступ.


К современному доступа нет, да и совсем не впечатляет современные рисованные приборы на мониторах.  Уж слишком убого выглядят современные панели.  Совсем не живые.  Но как говорится – это дело вкуса!

----------


## RA3DCS

Дистанционный магнито-индукционный тахометр ИТЭ-2.

----------


## RA3DCS

Авиагоризонты LUN-1205.01-8, LUN-1205.31-8, LUN-1205.71-8 являются палубными прямопоказывающими приборами, которые  являются источником информации о углах крена и тангажа и заменяют пилоту при полете естественный горизонт.
 Авиагоризонты типа LUN-1205 предназначены для малых и средних самолетов. 
                                                                        (из тех. описания).

----------


## RA3DCS

Арматура подсветки и сигнальные лампы.
СТ, СМ-1КМ , АПН, СЛЦ-51, СЛНЦ-51,  АРУФОШ-45М, СВ, СЛМ-61, СМ,  С-80.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вращающийся сигнализатор обледенения самолета Л-410. Работает он следующим образом. При включении сигнализатора будет вращаться зубчатый сегмент со скоростью 1 оборот за 2 секунды. Если на нем образуется лед, его обороты уменьшаются, лед будет задевать за нож. Внутри сигнализатора есть механизм, который при уменьшении скорости вращения включит лампу «Обледенение».

----------


## RA3DCS

Интегрирующий счетчик ампер-часов ИСА-К

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Интегрирующий счетчик ампер-часов ИСА-К


А для чего этот тросик?  :Confused:

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

//////А для чего этот тросик? /////

Чтобы крышка лючка не мешала в руках или под ногами, а болталась подвешенная.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Чтобы крышка лючка не мешала в руках или под ногами, а болталась подвешенная.


Скорее чтобы не потерялась.

----------


## САБ

Пилотажно-командный прибор ПКП-1 серия 1.

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульты управления ПУ-27, ПУ-26, коррекционный механизм КМ-8, указатель УГР-4, автомат согласования АС-1 курсовой системы ГМК-1.

----------


## RA3DCS

Радиостанция Р-860 «Перо».

----------


## FLOGGER

> Пульты управления ПУ-27, ПУ-26, коррекционный механизм КМ-8, указатель УГР-4, автомат согласования АС-1 курсовой системы КМ-1.


А можно выяснить, по какому принципу подбираются фотографии? Где стоит КМ-1? Почему 2 пульта управления? Я знаю, что эти агрегаты являются частью курсовой ГМК. Но тогда не хватает ГА-6 и ИДа.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Где стоит КМ-1? Почему 2 пульта управления? Я знаю, что эти агрегаты являются частью курсовой ГМК. Но тогда не хватает ГА-6 и ИДа.


Тут ошибочка вышла, курсовая система конечно ГМК-1. А пультов там два в зависимости от конфигурации с двумя ГА-6 или с одним. 
Гироагрегата ГА-6 и инд.датчика ИД-3 нет в наличии соответственно и фотографии нет.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ваш ответ понятен, спасибо.



> Тут ошибочка вышла, курсовая система конечно ГМК-1. А пультов там два в зависимости от конфигурации с двумя ГА-6 или с одним.


С двумя "горшками", слава богу, нечасто идут.



> Гироагрегата ГА-6 и инд.датчика ИД-3 нет в наличии соответственно и фотографии нет.


Зато у меня на работе этого добра...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Зато у меня на работе этого добра...


Это хорошо когда железок много! А документацией на железки не богаты?

----------


## FLOGGER

Какой именно? 
P.S.Кому хорошо, а кому и надоело-каждый день ведь перед глазами.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Какой именно? 
> P.S.Кому хорошо, а кому и надоело-каждый день ведь перед глазами.


А кем Вы, если не секрет, работаете?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Какой именно?


Нужны принципиальные схемы:

Блок коммутации БК-1 от автоматического навигационного устройства АНУ (работает совместно с доплеровским измерителем скорости ДИСС).

АРК-10. Пульт управления, указатель курсовых углов летчика УКЛ-2, дистанционный переключатель ДПВ, универсальный автомат переключатель волн УАП-1.

Принципиальные схемы на системы автоматического управления самолетом САУ-23, автопилоты АП-155, КАП-2. 
В частности на блоки БУТ-21КЛ, БК-21, РАУ-107А. 
Пульт управления автопилота кремень-40.

Прибор ППД-2 из комплекта аппаратуры ближней навигации РСБН-6С.
и т д.
Список можно продолжать!!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Этого, слава богу, нет.

----------


## RA3DCS

Рулевая машинка РАУ-107А. Из комплекта системы автоматического управления самолетом САУ-23

----------


## RA3DCS

Преобразователи переменного тока ПТ-125, ПАГ-1Ф, ПО-250А, LUN-2456.

----------


## RA3DCS

Приборное оборудование самолета Л-410.
Указатели температуры выходящих газов LUN-1370.02-8 и LUN-1370-8

----------


## Toluol

> Приборное оборудование самолета Л-410.
> Указатели температуры выходящих газов LUN-1370.02-8 и LUN-1370-8


Здравствуйте. А у вас случайно нет фото LUN 1386-01 или может возможность есть его добыть. Очень был бы благодарен.

----------


## Toluol

Забыл сказать, суперски полезный ресурс, наполнить бы его пополней, была бы суперская энциклопедия по пультам да приборчикам.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А у вас случайно нет фото LUN 1386-01


Такого нет!

----------


## RA3DCS

Выключатель коррекции ВК-53РБ и усилитель У-12 из комплекта курсовой системы КСИ-2

----------


## RA3DCS

Блок траекторного управления БТУ из комплекта САУ-23Б1

БТУ предназначен для формирования законов управления при заходе на посадку и выдачи управляющих сигналов в автономный контур системы и на стрелки прибора КПП.

----------


## RA3DCS

Блок ограничения режимов БОР-23Б из комплекта САУ-23Б1

Блок ограничения режимов БОР предназначен для отключения механизма триммерного эффекта по сигналу α > α доп., для включения сигнала на кабрирования объекта при достижении Н оп.

----------


## RA3DCS

Электромеханизм загрузки АРУ-3В.

----------


## дима

блок БР-40. нужно назначение, устройство и ТТХ

----------


## RA3DCS

> блок БР-40. нужно назначение, устройство и ТТХ


БР-40 ТО и ИЭ 
http://civilavia.info/files/dev/dev-14.zip

----------


## роман мельников

Господа! А можно ли гденибудь найти габаритные схемы,чертежи,приборных досок ??

----------


## RA3DCS

Электропневмоклапан 4022АТ

----------


## Vovacii

Авигоризонт Резевный и Указатель вертикальной скорости/скольжения/поворота

----------


## Vovacii

Высотомер механический ВМ-15

----------


## RA3DCS

Усилитель БУ-1 из комплекта электромеханического высотомера УВИД-30-15.

----------


## Виталик

Если я правильно понял это Автопилот МиГ-23?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Если я правильно понял это Автопилот МиГ-23?


К автопилоту этот пульт не имеет отношения, как и к МиГ-23.
Пульт отказов автопилота находится выше.

----------


## Виталик

> К автопилоту этот пульт не имеет отношения, как и к МиГ-23.  
> Пульт отказов автопилота находится выше.


Жаль вы поленились (или не сочли нужным) сказать что тогда это за прибор и для чего. А мне очень интересно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Жаль вы поленились (или не сочли нужным) сказать что тогда это за прибор и для чего. А мне очень интересно.


Немного непонятно, что вы считаете прибором? На вашем фото фрагмент верхнего щитка задней кабины самолета МиГ-21УМ. Если имеете в виду приборчик расположенной на этой панели это указатель дальности УД-1.

----------


## Виталик

Большое спасибо. Указатель Дальности УД-1 от МиГ-21. Вот это я и хотел узнать :)

----------


## Виталик

Это если я не ошибаюсь блок управления АЗС вертолета Ми-8. 
Но если ошибаюсь пусть меня исправят

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это если я не ошибаюсь блок управления АЗС вертолета Ми-8. 
> Но если ошибаюсь пусть меня исправят


Исправляю!
Что значит пульт управления АЗС? 
АЗС – это автомат защиты сети!
Они на этой панели есть. Это электропанель постоянного тока. В зависимости от модификации компоновка может быть другой. На вашей еще имеется пульт радиокомпаса АРК-9 и (ДВП) дистанционный переключатель волн.

----------


## RA3DCS

Панели АЗС. Ми-8

----------


## Виталик

Спасибо вам большое. Вообще перечитал всю вашу тему на одном дыхании!

----------


## FLOGGER

Позвольте и мне немного поумничать. На фото Виталика эл\пульт правого пилота МИ-8Т. Я его называю правый передний. АЗСов на нем нет. Картинка, которую повесил Александр, изображает эл\пульт, который мне незнаком. Или о котором я уже давно забыл. Не от первых ли это "восьмерок"? Или это не МИ-8? Странно, что нет контроля токов стекол. Словом, не знаю, откуда это. Фотографии-это панели АЗСов с военной МТВшки. На гражданских левая панель практически пустая, если нет доработок.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Фотографии-это панели АЗСов с военной МТВшки. На гражданских левая панель практически пустая, если нет доработок.


Валера, это военный борт!

----------


## FLOGGER

Александр, так я и написал, что это панель АЗС военной МТВшки. Все правильно написано.

----------


## Виталик

Автопилот от Як-40

----------


## Виталик

пульт управления автопилотом Ан-12

----------


## RA3DCS

> пульт управления автопилотом Ан-12


Пульт называется ПУ-826Б.

----------


## FLOGGER

А вот так и выглядит левая панель гражданских МТВшек. Как видите, АЗСов на ней штатных нет.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А вот так и выглядит левая панель гражданских МТВшек. Как видите, АЗСов на ней штатных нет.


На Ми-8Т было побольше.

----------


## FLOGGER

Естественно. Там обе панели заняты. Но дело еще в том, что, если на 8Т все АЗСы собраны на панелях, то на МТВшке они раскиданы еще и по пультам. Кстати, реальные панели АЗСов с "восьмерки" выглядят совсем по-другому.

----------


## Виталик

Жаль нет кнопки "Спасибо"

----------


## Виталик

Тут еще с Ан-12 на опознание..

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тут еще с Ан-12 на опознание..


Даже не живые приборы, а рисунки с симулятора!
Указатель положения закрылков, указатель высоты и перепада давления в кабине, топливомер.

----------


## vertolet

Мне тут попался один прибор, может кто подскажет что это такое и откуда?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Мне тут попался один прибор, может кто подскажет что это такое и откуда?


Вольтметр это постоянного тока В1.

----------


## vertolet

> Вольтметр это постоянного тока В1.


Спасибо за ответ

----------


## lindr

Внесу свои 5 копеек. Фотоконтрольный прибор ПАУ-486, подарен мне лет 5 назад.

----------


## babcia131

Из какого это самолетa ?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Из какого это самолетa ?


ПАУ-486 стоял на МиГ-21 БИС. Снимал экран радиолокационного прицела для объективного контроля.

----------


## lindr

> ПАУ-486 стоял на МиГ-21 БИС


Мой снят с У009 (стоял на Ту-95МС).

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Мой снят с У009 (стоял на Ту-95МС).


Он наверное использовался на многих типах в целях ОК снимая картинки прицеливания и пуска.

----------


## Krollikoff

Народ, есть у кого-нибудь картинка "Компас магнитный жидкостный с устройством подсвета КИ-13 КС-1"? 
Привет всем!!! :Confused:

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульт СБВ МиГ-21.

----------


## GThomson

> ПАУ-486 стоял на МиГ-21 БИС. Снимал экран радиолокационного прицела для объективного контроля.


там тоже съёмка велась внутри ЭЛТ экрана?

----------


## RA3DCS

> там тоже съёмка велась внутри ЭЛТ экрана?


Где-то так!

----------


## GThomson

> Где-то так!


нет, не так!
это схема фотографирования ПАУ-473 *снаружи* экрана электронно-лучевой трубки РП-21  через полупрозрачный поляризованный регулятор яркости в тубусе и перископ ПАУ.
а ПАУ-486 фотографирует экран ЭЛТ *изнутри*!
обратите внимание на наклон оптической оси объектива прибора, и ещё больший угол наклона площадки экспонирования кассеты с плёнкой!

----------


## RA3DCS

> нет, не так!
> это схема фотографирования ПАУ-473 *снаружи* экрана электронно-лучевой трубки РП-21  через полупрозрачный поляризованный регулятор яркости в тубусе и перископ ПАУ.
> а ПАУ-486 фотографирует экран ЭЛТ *изнутри*!
> обратите внимание на наклон оптической оси объектива прибора, и ещё больший угол наклона площадки экспонирования кассеты с плёнкой!


А с чего Вы взяли, что на МиГ-21БИС был ПАУ-486?
Там был ПАУ-473-3!

----------


## GThomson

> А с чего Вы взяли, что на МиГ-21БИС был ПАУ-486?...


?
это взял г-н МиГ-25БМ, "...ПАУ-486 стоял на МиГ-21 БИС. Снимал экран радиолокационного прицела для объективного контроля." пост №125

----------


## RA3DCS

> ?
> это взял г-н МиГ-25БМ, "...ПАУ-486 стоял на МиГ-21 БИС. Снимал экран радиолокационного прицела для объективного контроля." пост №125


Значит г-н МиГ-25БМ распространяет ложную информацию!

----------

